# temporary to long term housing



## cegor (Feb 26, 2018)

where do I start........
we went on a 10 day vacation to Australia to activate my visa and hubby landed a job in Sydney. We came back to Canada and are in the process of dealing with the house, etc.

I get to stay behind to deal with it all as he is moving to Sydney on May 20.....fast approaching...

we have been looking to Airbnb to get started but since we have never used this we are not certain plus we do not want to be taken for granted.

also we know he will need to find the long term rental in order for me to ship what we are taking.....

questions: how fast is the process of renting once you have found the place you want? ...reason for asking is we see the Domain listings asking to book inspections.....how is this process from beginning to end? 

can anyone shed light into this? We do not have any Australian rental history. it has been a long long time since we rented as we are property owners.....so i'm just wondering how the system works in Australia....

tentatively the airbnb will be for 1 month....hoping this is sufficient time to find the long term rental....


----------



## cathy.maxwell (May 9, 2018)

Dear Cergo,

I was just going through your post and incase you are still looking for a long term rental you may check PelicanStay.

They offer affordable long term rentals with feel like a home.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

It will depend on when the property to rent is available. For example, some might be available straight away and others you may need to wait 2+ weeks before they are available.

Usually what happens is that the previous tenants give their notice and then the real estate agent will advertise it for rent not long after.

Usually you inspect the property and then if interested you fill in an application. The real estate agent will then usually do checks on you (if you have been black listed by other real estate agents etc). Then after that they will take all applications to the landlord who will then decide which tenant they want. 

A friend of mine it was less than a week from when they inspected to when they were told they were successful but they could not move in for about 3 weeks because that was when the property was available from.


----------

